# Seas H1397-04 (27TAFNC/D) 1" Aluminum Dome Tweeter Test Results



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just finished testing this driver:
Seas H1397-04 (27TAFNC/D) 1″ Aluminum Dome Tweeter | Medley's Musings

Looks like a really good value. No wonder so many people like it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn they look good at 30 degrees off axis.


----------

